# usb handydrive mount problems

## pschram

I have a handydrive 64Mb, which I like to get mounted. I emerged hotplug and have 

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

in the kernel (vanilla-sources 2.4.20). When I hotplug the device the log says:

kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 2

kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xd7d/0x100) is not claimed by any active driver.

/etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usb-storage for USB product d7d/100/100

kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

kernel:   Vendor: Apacer    Model: HandyDrive        Rev: 1.06

kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

This makes me believe I have also enabled usb-scsi emulation in the kernel, although I can't find the option in make menuconfig.

Everything looks okay, but I can't find the drive in devfs. It's not in /dev/discs/discX, nor in /dev/sda (this used to be the place I could find it in Redhat).

Any suggestions to what I'm missing here?

----------

## krt

try looking at:

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

there should be a symlink for /dev/sda to that

sda1 is /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

etc.

----------

## pschram

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> try looking at:
> 
> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc
> ...

 

This does not exist. I got /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0

but this dir is empty. I have no part1, so this means also no sda1. Do I need to enter something in /etc/devfsd.conf?

----------

## krt

is it a new disk with no drive layout or filesystems?  if so, you wont have a "part1"

sounds like its finding it ok though

----------

## pschram

 *Quote:*   

> is it a new disk with no drive layout or filesystems? if so, you wont have a "part1"
> 
> 

 

No it's not. It has a fat32 filesystem on it so I can trade stuff with my laptop (Win2000). I have mounted it succesfully in the past on Redhat 8 and haven't changed a thing about the filesystem since then.

I also noticed that if I look with the dmesg command I also get a:

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Could this be a hint to what's wrong?

----------

## krt

 *pschram wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   is it a new disk with no drive layout or filesystems? if so, you wont have a "part1"
> 
>  
> 
> No it's not. It has a fat32 filesystem on it so I can trade stuff with my laptop (Win2000). I have mounted it succesfully in the past on Redhat 8 and haven't changed a thing about the filesystem since then.
> ...

 

I don't think so, I think its more of a "hey, this might mess up your data!" kind of warning.

I dug throught the forums for something similar to this.. it makes sense that it might be devfs related wackyness... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9147&highlight=usb+filesystem

the last reply to that thread might contain what you're looking for

----------

## krt

I stumbled across some other info.. not where I expected it, but thought of this issue.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=27468

I figure its all in the "figure it out before I buy it" category.. im very interested in diskonchip technology  :Smile: 

----------

## pschram

I've seen this post too. However, in /dev/disks/diskx there is no sign of my usb-disk. I'm getting pretty desparate now. I think I'll try to put a ext2 filesystem on it and see if it gets detected then.

----------

## pschram

Found it. 

Module scsi_mod and scsi_sd wouldn't get loaded, because of unresolved symbols messages. I read somewhere on the internet that a make mrproper (back up your .config first) would do the trick. A recompile later I can see my disk on /dev/sda1 as well as /dev/scsi/...../lun0/part1

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

Hey, I also had problems with my apacer handydrive. I can confirm this. You need to enable scsi disc support and mass storage .. options into the kernel to have /dev/sda** devices too.

After that make the /mnt/handydrive folder and add this to /etc/fstab to be able to mount /mnt/handydrive: 

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/handydrive auto            noauto,user,exec        0 0
```

I needed to autoload two extra modules I had forgotten: usb-storage and

sd_mod .

----------

